# Please Look! Dogs Up For Adoption! Please Look!



## thedogsmeeeow (Dec 1, 2006)

The CAMELOT Puppy Sanctuary is located in Mcarthur, Ohio and they do out of state adoptions all the time. They currently have ELEVEN puppies up for adoption. Their breeds range from beagles, to labs, to chihuahua mixes. If you aren't looking for a puppy, and would prefer a dog that is already house broken, spayed/nuetered, leash or crate trained, they have MANY adult dogs as well. Please visit their petfinder page or message me for more information! Thanks so much for your time and spread the word please!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, Rocky is so cute (I also like Lola). I'm sure he'll be adopted in no time. If, however, he is still up for adoption come the end of this month, I'll have to give that shelter a holler, as I'm looking for a new dog (found a 5 month old fawn Boxer boy near Indianapolis that caught my eye. I just asked for more information and an application for him. But my guess is that he already has some people fighting for him. lol).


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

happy and smiley are so cute!  i would adopt them if i could!!


----------

